# Cabinet Job



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

HO wants to turn the grain in her cabinets black. My plan is to clean, sand, clean, rag or brush on, rag off, spray on 2 coats of clear. Plan on using SherWood Lacquer as my "glaze". Cabinets are high end and have a good coat of poly on them, we tested out lacquer on these cabinets and a cheaper door I had and it didn't soak it up as well on her cabinets so I wondering if anyone has any ideas. They are oak cabinets. Job is gonna be T & M, they just want an estimate. I just gotta figure out my plan of attack first. Thanks. RW


----------



## DavidNTexas (May 26, 2009)

Will the black soak into the grain okay even with the poly on it?

My thoughts would be to use a black stain wipe it on with a clear on top. Is that what you are thinking?

My concerne about the clear lacquer lifting the stain (or whatever you use) or the existing poly. I'm sure a simple test can figure that out. If it does use poly again.

It would seem to me these cabinets might need to be stripped but then I haven't seen them.

That is my two cents worth. It has a value of $.01 in todays market.

I bought an old oak school teacher type desk once upon a time. I sprayed it with black lacquer and it created an awesome looking finish. It almost looked like a snakeskin or something. The finish lasted forever too. I don't recall stripping that desk beforehand either but it wasn't having a wiping process being done to it either. Oak with a black lacquer finish looks awesome.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

The test I did we used Van **** Brown, didn't put any clear on that though. Waiting to hear from HO how it looks to her. I did the back of a door. Hope I can get her a sample she likes cause I've bid on about $1400 bucks of work at house w/o including the cabinets.


----------



## DavidNTexas (May 26, 2009)

Van **** Brown colorant by itself?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

SherWood Lacquer Van **** Brown. I think they said it was a lacquer glaze, we just started "testing" several different products on the back of the door trying to see what would work the best.


----------



## DavidNTexas (May 26, 2009)

How did it look?

If you get the job, get us some photos.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

IMO the cabinets look great now. But hey if your paying me..... My first test looked good but wasn't dark enough for the HO. The second test I laid it to it and maybe to dark. Going to speak w/ HO on Monday. Hope she likes the 2nd test because trying to meet in the middle is going to be harrrrrrrrrrrrrd. Will keep posted if I get it.


----------

